# Nullstellen bestimmen



## patta (5. Mai 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich muss für die Uni eine Hausaufgabe machen, leider komm ich überhaupt nicht mehr weiter. (Die Aufgabe ist im Anhang, komme bei der c) nicht weiter...)

Die ersten "3 Schwerzen Punkte vom Blatt" konnte ich problemlos schreiben. Sind ja prinzipiell einfach If-Anweisungen. Danach weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Mein größtes Problem ist, wie ich diese Formel codiere. Kann mir jemand da bitte Tipps und Hilfestellungen geben?


----------



## stg (5. Mai 2017)

Teil c) ist nicht mehr vollständig auf deinem Foto zu sehen. Aber wenn du Teil a) und b) bereits gelöst hast, und es sich bei c) nun lediglich um die Implementierung handelt, dann solltest du das doch schnell einfach runterschreiben können...


----------



## patta (5. Mai 2017)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Teil c) ist nicht mehr vollständig auf deinem Foto zu sehen. Aber wenn du Teil a) und b) bereits gelöst hast, und es sich bei c) nun lediglich um die Implementierung handelt, dann solltest du das doch schnell einfach runterschreiben können...



Ah Sry hab das nicht ganz gesehen das die c) nicht mehr drauf ist...

Naja sagen wir so, bis zur der Formel ist es auch bei a) und b) kein Problem. Nur komme ich nicht drauf. Wenn ich den code geschrieben habe, ist es auch einfach die beiden anderen Teile zu machen. 
Meine Idee war es den code ins sozusagen drei Teile auf zu teilen. Im ersten mache ich die Bedingungen wie auf dem Blatt verlangt (mit If-Anweisungen). Danach würde ich die Formel implementieren und am Ende eine While-Schleife mit der epsilon Bedingung erstellen.


----------



## stg (5. Mai 2017)

patta hat gesagt.:


> Naja sagen wir so, bis zur der Formel ist es auch bei a) und b) kein Problem. Nur komme ich nicht drauf.



Was ist denn dann das Problem? Die Formel steht doch schon auf dem Aufgabenblatt und du musst sie lediglich "abtippen". Nur für die benötigte Potenz musst du dir vielleicht was überlegen, aber die berechnet man ja auch fix in einer kleinen Schleife.


----------



## patta (7. Mai 2017)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn dann das Problem? Die Formel steht doch schon auf dem Aufgabenblatt und du musst sie lediglich "abtippen". Nur für die benötigte Potenz musst du dir vielleicht was überlegen, aber die berechnet man ja auch fix in einer kleinen Schleife.



ja die Formel lässt sich leicht abtippen. Mein Problem ist der Wert xn+1. Für xn kann ich einfach die Formel abtippen. Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die Formel xn+1 in eine Schleife reinbringe. Dazu muss ich den Wert vorherigen Wert xn noch merken, da bei der Epsilon-Schranke (|xn+1 - xn|) die Werte voneinander subtrahiert werden.


```
double xanfang;
double xnpluseins;

xanfang = ((k-1)*x*p+a) / (k*x*(p-1));    // p = die Potenz (hab da schon eine Schleife gebastelt)
```


----------

